# Lowest register instruments?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a fan of unusual instruments, and instrument combinations, and recently I discovered that there is a such thing as a contrabass clarinet. So that got me wondering, what other insanely low register instruments are out there?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Not sure if you're looking for this low, but...

http://twentytwowords.com/octobass-the-lowest-musical-instrument-ever/


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Manok said:


> I'm a fan of unusual instruments, and instrument combinations, and recently I discovered that there is a such thing as a contrabass clarinet. So that got me wondering, what other insanely low register instruments are out there?


Contrabassoon, bass tuba


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bass guitar even, upon all other instruments members mentioned.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The Blue Whale...


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you guys know there's a special version of the contrabassoon called contraforte? It's a huge and crazy instrument and it sounds very good (and low)! I've heard Kalevi Aho's contrabassoon concerto performed on a contraforte. Details here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contraforte


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I've played some Bösendorfer grand pianos on several occasions, and I've noticed that they have some additional low notes. If I recall correctly, they go all the way down to C rather than the standard A. I'm not exactly sure when those extra notes would be used, since I've never come across any piano repertoire that requires them. Perhaps there are some contemporary pieces written specifically for the Bösendorfer, in which the composer takes advantage of the expanded range of this instrument.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

As listed in the following Wiki page under "Notable organ stops" section, there are two pipe organs in the world equipped with 64' pipes. Those pipes generate sound at 8 Hz, sub-sub-contra-C. Of course, no one can hear it, but only can "feel' the vibration.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organ_stop


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

satoru said:


> As listed in the following Wiki page under "Notable organ stops" section, there are two pipe organs in the world equipped with 64' pipes. Those pipes generate sound at 8 Hz, sub-sub-contra-C. Of course, no one can hear it, but only can "feel' the vibration.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organ_stop


I think there's a piece of music written for that 8 Hz, sub-sub-contra-C. It's called "Earthquake's A-Comin'".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousaphone

Sounding really low .


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Paetzold make some really big bass recorders


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Pugg said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousaphone
> 
> Sounding really low .


Oh I love the sousaphone. Last year we had a fun marching band in the town and the leader was wearing a white one. You literally wear it to play it. Cool things.


----------



## ToneDeaf&Senile (May 20, 2010)

Not super low, but here one can hear and see *an ophicleide and serpent in an excerpt from Berlioz' Symphonie Fantastique*.

Tuba and Contrabass Trombone perform *a very brief excerpt for Wagner's Siefried*.

*Sub-Contrabass (!) saxophone*. (Sorry about this being jazz, but what can ya do under the circumstances????)


----------

